# A Joke



## foamheart (Mar 20, 2016)

[h1]'A few decades ago we had Johnny Cash, Bob Hope and Steve Jobs. Now we have no Cash, no Hope and no Jobs. [/h1][h1]Please don't let Kevin Bacon die.'[/h1]

_*Bill Murray *_


----------



## radioguy (Mar 20, 2016)

Love it!

RG


----------



## bauchjw (Mar 20, 2016)

Hahaha! Thank you Foam, I needed a laugh to end a sleepless night!!!


----------

